# Hi - glad to be here :)



## Piddles (Jun 27, 2003)

Your site was recommended to me by a great friend - Jeanie!
I hope to spend some time here getting to know you all and hopefully contributing in a positive manner.

I "work" for a living out of necessity but my passion is working with orphaned and abandoned kitty litters and doing some feral rescue along the way as well.

I currently have 9 cats ranging in age from 19yrs to 12 weeks old. We have quite a full house! :lol: (not to mention full boxes - with my name on them all!!!)

I will poke around then jump in with both paws and do some posting!
*I like the layout of the board BTW*


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the Cat forum Piddles, it's great to have you here


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey!! Pinky!! I know you!!  What a suprise!! **HUGS**


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Piddles, welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Piddles! I'm so glad to see you here. I'm anxious to hear all about your newest rescues! I hope you post often. You're the greatest!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Piddles! Have you got any pictures for us? I love this forum and the people here are great. I hope you have fun!!

Good day,
tanyuh


----------



## kiwicat (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi Piddles,

Welcome, wow 9 cats im so jealous, I only have four and thats enough. Tho I have made alot of cat friends in the neighbourhood.

Kiwicat


----------



## Piddles (Jun 27, 2003)

Well I spy people that I know!  
Thanks from my house for the warm welcome!
I do tend to 'gad' a bit so you all may be sorry :lol
*hi Brain*

PS - I also make lots of typos..................... oh oh


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

> I do tend to 'gad' a bit


Gad? What's that? :lol: 

Are the typo demons haunting you again?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, I guess Piddles could be a "gad about" or ----No! She couldn't possibly mean GAB, could she? (We gabbers know our own kind!) :lol:


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

LOL! Welcome Piddles....cute name ^.^


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Welcome Piddles!!


----------

